# Weblog integration



## Tau (Jun 2, 2007)

Alright i am in the process of building a website though i would like to integrate a weblog type blog into the front page of the website.   For posting news, articles, etc.  i have come up with two ideas either code one from scratch, or use some kind of existing open source weblog type thing, though none of the ones i have found would integrate very well into the website, most are standalon things.

So if anyone knowes of something that would fit the bill and could suggest it that would be great.


----------

